# Diarrhea Dumor to Purina



## hou45s (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello, first timer on raising chicks. I have 2 pullets, 7 red pullets and 4 white Phoenix 
I started with the small Dumor bag I recently switched to Purina start & grow, most of the chicks have gotten diarrhea. 
Anybody have this happen to them?


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

If you switch too fast, they will have issues same as any other pet like dogs. Has to be mixed with the old slowly to wean them off. I tried Purina a few different times over the years. My girls were not only not that crazy about it, but I started having issues with soft shell & shell-less eggs WITH oyster shell supplement. Switched them back to Dumor and no more problem. I've stuck to Dumor since.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why is the same question asked in two places?


----------

